# 5th Wheel which is better welded frame or screwed



## rvnewbie (Jul 18, 2004)

We haven't purchased our rv yet but it is a toss up between 36'cedar creek with bunks or 36' Prowler ax6. Which frame is better welde or screwed. we keep hearing mixed stories fom dealer to dealer we need an honest opinion that is not bias.


----------



## Gary B (Jul 18, 2004)

5th Wheel which is better welded frame or screwed

Hi rvnewbie, welcome to the forum, if the construction is screwed and bonded/glued, then that is the best, but if its just screwed then its most likely a tossup as to which one is any better. If the weld joints are welded on at least three sides its good if only on one side not good. If you plan to keep the rv for many years (10+) and will be doing a lot of traveling on ruff rds then it makes a difference, if you change in qa couple of years(most folks change in 4/5 yrs.) it really doesn't make all the much difference, if thats the case go for the one you like the best. Floor plan price etc, remember you live in the coach not in the walls. Good luck with the search.    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## rvnewbie (Jul 19, 2004)

5th Wheel which is better welded frame or screwed

thank you Gary. You are absolutely right we will not be living in the walls! We probably will go with the forest river(Cedar creek 36')ageWe think this is screwed and bonded. And fits our needs the best. We will be  fulltiming with 2 kids ages 2&5.For at least 2 yrs.


----------



## ToolmanDonR@aol.com (Aug 8, 2004)

5th Wheel which is better welded frame or screwed

I AGREE WITH GARY B ABOUT THE WELDING ON THREE SIDES. THE GLUE AND SCREW TOGETHER IS GOOD ALSO BUT NOT JUST THE SCREW. MANY OLDER RV'S USED GLUE AND SCREW AND LASTED FOR YEARS.WELDING IS BEST IF DONE RIGHT, GOOD LUCK ON YOUR RV PURCHASE.


----------



## Frankemm (Aug 17, 2004)

5th Wheel which is better welded frame or screwed

Having owned both Prowler and a Forest river [Cardinal] product I would go with the Forest River hands down.


----------

